# מישהו מכיר את הרב אריאל מקחניאן מחוף השרון?



## עקשנית25 (5/3/13)

מישהו מכיר את הרב אריאל מקחניאן מחוף השרון? 
מומלץ של וילה סוקה וכו'?


----------



## zivic23 (6/3/13)

המלצה פלוס שאלה 
מחפשים רב מצוהר שהוא ממולץ, בנוסף איך הולך  כל תהליך התשלום לרב? אני יודע שזה מצווה לחתן אבל הם רוצים צדקה ,אז כמה נהוג ואל תגידו לי שכל סכום שאני  חושב לתת כי זה לא עובד ככה, תודה.


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (6/3/13)

להוריד את אגדת המצווה והצדקה 
אין לרב מצווה לחתן, והוא לא לוקח צדקה
יש שלושה סוגי רבנים:
רבנים המקבלים שכר מהמדינה ואמורים בתמורה, בין השאר, לערוך חופות. אין הרבה רבנים כאלה והם לא אמורים לקחת כסף
רבנים המחתנים באופן פרטי, אע"פ שהם מורשים לכך על ידי המדינה. הם משקיעים בזה זמן רב וראויים לתשלום - לא לצדקה. מנגד - אפשר וכדאי לבקש קבלה
רבנים מתנדבים - בעיקר רבני צהר אך גם אחרים, שאינם מבקשים שכר למרות שהם משקיעים זמן ולמרות שאין להם שכר רבני. גם הם לא אמורים לקבל שכר, למרות שראיתי ושמעתי זוגות והורים שדוחפים להם מעטפות, בלי צורך

סכומים ששמעתי לרב "סטנדרטי" הם באיזור 800 ש"ח. "כוכבים" מבקשים ומקבלים יותר
אפשר בהחלט להשיג רב מתנדב בחינם


----------

